# What does DTB stand for?



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry for the stupid question, folks.  I've been reading these initials for a couple of weeks now and for the life of me I can't figure out what it stands for!  Once I find out, you know I'll be knocking myself in the head "Duh!"


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

*D*ead *T*ree *B*ook -- an acronym for a paper book.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Once I find out, you know I'll be knocking myself in the head "Duh!"


I relate because I asked the same question in my early Kindle life and once someone told me, I did knock myself in the head saying "Duh!" It is a legimate question.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Also DTV is dead tree version -


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

It took me a few weeks to figure out what DTB was and I think I finally got it when someone spelled it out.  Not a stupid question at all


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

"Duh!"  Thank you so much!  I've only had my Kindle for a few days, I've started a spreadsheet to keep track of the books I've read, have on hand to be read, as well as my wish list.  I came across a book in my bookcase that I've been meaning to read and I stood there for a few minutes looking at it, thinking, "Do I really want to read this now?  I mean, I can't use my Kindle if I do."  It doesn't take long to become addicted to the Kindle, that's for sure!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> "Duh!" Thank you so much! I've only had my Kindle for a few days, I've started a spreadsheet to keep track of the books I've read, have on hand to be read, as well as my wish list. I came across a book in my bookcase that I've been meaning to read and I stood there for a few minutes looking at it, thinking, "Do I really want to read this now? I mean, I can't use my Kindle if I do." It doesn't take long to become addicted to the Kindle, that's for sure!


Yup.... you're definitely one of us..... you fit right in!! We've all been there before!! Just wait until you do read a DTB again some time (maybe one that you really want to read and it isn't available for Kindle yet) and find yourself trying to press the "Next Page" button to turn the page. Or, you want to get a cup of coffee, and you lay your DTB down like you would your Kindle.... and when you come back a bunch of pages have flopped over and you've lost your place. I can read twice as long on my Kindle and my eyes never get tired. Once you're hooked on reading on your Kindle.... there's no turning back!! Glad to have you here with us!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

And all this time I thought it meant Dis Terrific Book...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> And all this time I thought it meant Dis Terrific Book...


I really like that! I will make sure to footnote you Thumper!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I asked the same question a few days ago. As a big nature nut, DTB kinda works for me!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dat there book....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure if I'd asked my mother as I was growing up, she'd have explained that it really meant "Don't Talk Back"!


----------

